# Lapierre Airzone



## dreAmy. (10. April 2011)

Wollte mal fragen ob das Bike hier gut isthttp://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/360731/cat/50


Würde damit ein wenig DH fahren und Dirt vllt auch etwas Street
(Bin so gut wie Anfänger)


Mfg dreAmy


----------

